
The 34 Women That Won The Nobel Prize - sah
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/lists/women.html
======
milwaukeegreeny
34 women "who" won the nobel prize. Please get the grammar right. "That"
implies an object. "Who" implies a person.

~~~
MaysonL
Pure usage mythology: see languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu

From the comments there, a list of "that" usages where you would dictate
"who":

 _"a woman that feareth the Lord" (Proverbs 31:30, King James Bible)_ "Then I
saw the man that sat upon the cloud" (John Bunyan, Pilgrim's Progress) _"While
I stood thus amusing the Lady that was with me" (Daniel Defoe, Roxana)_ "The
man that hath no music in himself" (William Shakespeare, The Merchant of
Venice) _"He, the most excellent Man that can be imagined" (Jane Austen, Plan
of a Novel)_ "I am the girl that dragged little Oliver back to old Fagin's" (
Charles Dickens, Oliver Twist) _"The lady that was here last night" (Charles
Dickens, Bleak House)_ "The Man that was Used Up" (Edgar Allan Poe) _"The man
I want to meet is the man that Candida married" (George Bernard Shaw,
Candida)_ "The Girl That I Marry" (Irving Berlin)

